
List of freely available programming books - S4M
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/392926#392926
======
Kenan
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6249376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6249376)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5160754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5160754)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3232026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3232026)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1444890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1444890)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1972852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1972852)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=737324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=737324)

------
SeanDav
Yet another popular, relevant and useful topic locked on StackOverflow.

What a surprise....not.

There seems to be a pedantic core of people on SO that go around locking
topics, rather than contributing in their own area of expertise.

~~~
wging
And now

(a) it's preserved because it has 'historical significance', yet

(b) the bits are rotting as new books are released and old books' information
becomes out of date

~~~
regularfry
The first link I clicked on in the list was dead. Admittedly I found the pdf
with a trivial bit of googling, but still annoying.

------
marijn
This has been driving in the ~1000 hits per month range to
[http://eloquentjavascript.net](http://eloquentjavascript.net) for ages. Since
that's just one link in the huge list, I guess lots of people are landing on
it.

------
larrydag
[http://hackershelf.com/](http://hackershelf.com/)

~~~
ekianjo
and Hackerbooks on github :
[https://github.com/ekianjo/HackerBooks?source=cc](https://github.com/ekianjo/HackerBooks?source=cc)

------
AlexanderDhoore
Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs! [1]

Read That Book.

[1] [http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/](http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/)

~~~
bestieshoe6
As someone fairly new to programming, why should I read that book?

~~~
anaphor
Because the theme music is awesome

~~~
pandeiro
To say nothing of the hairstyles

------
zek
The problem I have with this is that there are so many options , someone
looking at this has no real reference as to which books are better, how easy
they are to read, etc. Its just a giant list!

~~~
arikrak
I created a table of interactive programming resources that just recommends 1
(or 2) options for each category:

[http://www.learneroo.com/courses/12/nodes/96](http://www.learneroo.com/courses/12/nodes/96)

------
mylorse
There's like so many, esp. libraries:
[http://libgen.info/](http://libgen.info/)
[http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Subject:Computing](http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Subject:Computing)

------
mindcrime
For other free books of potential interest to hackers, see:

[http://csbooks.reddit.com](http://csbooks.reddit.com)

[http://econbooks.reddit.com](http://econbooks.reddit.com)

[http://physicsbooks.reddit.com](http://physicsbooks.reddit.com)

[http://mathbooks.reddit.com](http://mathbooks.reddit.com)

[http://eebooks.reddit.com](http://eebooks.reddit.com)

------
chollida1
Looks like someone is after their stackoverflow promoter badge;)

On a serious note, this is actually a good resource, and probably an example
of a question that wouldn't be allowed on Stackoverflow today but is kept
around due to it being so darn popular.

------
dante9999
So what do you think I should read from this list? (I have a day off tomorrow
and so far haven't planned anything meaningful)

------
tux
Very nice, thank you =)

